# How do you handle fur static?



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

My Henry hates the little shocks he gets when his fur gets all static clingy. He struggles all night, hopping out of our bed when he gets a shock and then coming back awhile later, hoping it has gone away. It usually hasn't. The poor little guy keeps going up and down like that for hours. Last night, in desperation, I sprayed a brush with Static Guard and brushed him until his coat settled down. Is there a better solution? 

I'm wondering if any of you have had this problem and what you have done about it. Thanks to all the wonderful Forum members who answer so many of my questions in your posts! I love this site.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I rub a dryer sheet on Tori when the static gets out of control. On a daily basis, though, I use a grooming spray that helps control it.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Leslie - any particular grooming spray? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I just make a spray of 1 part conditioner to 9 parts water as a grooming spray. That is used daily. I also run a humidifier in the bedroom during winter months to help cut down on static and dry air in general issues. So far Murray hasn't had a great deal of problems, but if he did, I would likely use a dryer sheet, like Leslie does with Tori.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I use a couple of different ones; Nature's Specialties Quicker Slicker (be careful w/this one. It contains silicone products and if used too often will dry the coat), diluted Coat Handler conditioner, and I use apple cider vinegar (about a 1/2 a cup to a gallon of water) to do a final rinse on her after shampooing and conditioning. I mainly use the ACV to repel fleas but, Amanda just posted in another thread she noticed it seems to help w/static, too. Who knew?!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I use Silk Spirits from Chris Christensen, Silk-N-Finish from Nature´s specialties and K9 Aloe Vera Competition.

Different on different dogs...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My dogs spend a lot of time outside and seem to love attracting the lovely red clay of the south, so while I like the conditioner sprays, I know when I use them=MATTS. It is a magnet for dirt and therefore matts. I do try to use the ACV rinse every time in the winter. Isabelle was getting horrible with her static and 3 days later still no static!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I do a little spritz on the dog's coat of Coat Handler conditioner diluted in a spray bottle. I also rub their beds down with a Bounce fabric sheet.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am the same as Amanda, I found a lot less matting happening when I do not spritz my boys. I have forced hot air, the driest heat possible. I also use ACV rinse and run humidifiers.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I use the EQyss Avacado Mist...


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Move to Florida. Not a problem!


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

I was going to ask the same question. Scooby looks three times his size lol. Let me know if you get a good fix.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

karin117 said:


> I use Silk Spirits from Chris Christensen, Silk-N-Finish from Nature´s specialties and K9 Aloe Vera Competition.
> 
> Different on different dogs...


Can u elaborate, why diff on diff dogs?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

encourage your Henry to drink more water, and maybe use a warm-mist humidifier in the house.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Sam: 
I use different products on my dogs since they have different coats...I also use different schampoo and conditioner...coambs and brushes...

I have favorit products...but I have several different ones. AND they work different on my dogs. 

I love coats but I am the first to say there is different coats out there and they all need different care. Remind that I have my dogs in show coats...

I think all of my dogs have nice coats, but they are different easy to groom and two of my dogs have absolutley stunning coats...in MY eyes....but also for them I use different products since they have different strucutre and different amount of undercoat.

My favorit coat are the coat my boy Ismo have...the one on my avatar. It is stunning to look at and easy groomed. AND to not attract dirt since the structure of the coat are so silky. He get some CC Silk Spirit in the end of the coat...most for protection.


----------

